# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kush ka qene kryetari i Lidhjes shqiptare te Prizrenit!?

## Andrra e Jetes

Historia jone e shkruar eshte fatkeqesisht nder historite me subjektive te botes e cila perhere ka plotesuar orekset e atyre kastave politike qe sundonin vendin.Si e tille me thelb subjektiv ajo historiografi shpesh arriti jo vetem te fallsifikonte pjese te ngjarjeve por nganjehere edhe epoka te tera vetem e vetem per te bere qejfin nje udheheqesi.Le te marrim Lidhjen Shqiptare te Prizerenit  dhe te diskutojme pak kush ishte kryetari i saj,sepse ai eshte zgjedhur me votim dhe ka pase mbeshtetjen e shumicen ne ate Lidhje!Per kete iu ftoj te diskutojme ne kete teme...

----------


## Iceberg

Kryetari i Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit ka qene Iljaz Pashe Dibra

----------


## illiriani

kryetari i pare i LSHP - Ymer Prizreni!

----------


## shendelli

Perderisa ekziston nje rubrik ne lidhje me Lidhjen e Prizerenit nuk do ishte me mire qe te diskutohej aty?

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Do te diskutohej edhe aty i dashur Shendelli por tema juaj ishte shume voluminoze dhe si e tille perfshinte nje game te gjere,ndersa ketu ne po flasim vetem per nje aspekt te Lidhjes!Fundja diskutimi edhe mbi Lidhjen eshte i lire dhe nuk ka pse te inkuadrohet vetem ne nje teme,pavaresisht nga deshirat e cilitdo!

----------


## gladiator

Nje nga familja Frasheri.
Gj t m .

----------


## Ramiz

Kryetar i Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizerenit ka qene Abdyl Frashëri, ndersa komandant i ushtrise shqiptare u zgjodh Sylejman Vokshi.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Keshtu pra deri me tash kemi kater emra qe mund te kene qene ne ate rol,ne nje ngjarje e cila daton ne 1878!?Siç e shihni kjo e justifikon hapjen e kesaj teme ashtu si nisi,çfare historiografie eshte ajo kur edhe nje ngjarje te madhe historike ne epoken e dokumentacionit nuk e ka saktesuar!Ju ftoj ta vazhdojme diskutimin...

----------

